# How much definition do you need?



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Some might think 7.1 channels of sound and 1920x1080p would be enough, but not those inscrutable folks at NHK:

_Ultra High Definition has been developed by Japanese broadcaster NHK in conjunction with the Victor Company of Japan, Keisoku Giken, Astrodesign, Ikegame Tsuchinki, Fujinon and Micron Technology. It offers simply astounding resolution – 7680 x 4320 pixels at 60 progressive frames a second, plus 22.2 channel audio which offers genuinely 3D immersive sound._

Coming soon to a cinema near you?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnM said:


> Coming soon to a cinema near you?


That would be Cedar Creek Cinema... :yes: Bring it on!


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

4000 lines of resolution matches film at recommended seating distance, IIRC. I'm not surprised by the .2 for two subwoofers. Although I wonder if that means two discrete channels, which would imply left and right which isn't necessary unless you want to get directional in the physical sound waves hitting your body. I think???

22 channels, I imagine half that is good enough for a regular room. But not for a larger room or if you are sitting off center.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Sounds Awesome but I can imagine that it would cost a fair bit


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Pocket change... :spend:


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

The spaghetti behind the rack must look like a buffet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Pocket change... :spend:



Sonnie... I need to make what your making... :dollarsign: :dollarsign: :dollarsign:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What... you wanna be broke all the time? It would be pocket change for a lot of folks here but not me. I like to joke around, but I'm really just a poor country ******* hillbilly. :huh:


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

22.2 channel audio, Wow! And how many of us will still be married after we install 18 more speakers in the living room? Let's see, we can modestly assume that we are going to need 22 X 150w/ch + 2 X 500w/ch = 4300 watts, or about 15,000 BTU's per hour of listening. Would it help to tell her we will still be warm without running the furnace this winter? Probably not, it might stay warm in the living room but would be **** cold in the bedroom.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

With 22 channels, the full-bore power draw assuming you don't want to blow up your ears is still going to be the same as it is now. You need one channel to be able to hit 105dB peak, or 22 channels combined to hit 105dB peak. If you had all 22 channels running at 105dB each, you're doubling up ~4.5 times so that'd be ~120dB at your listening position.

I think I did that math right.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

You point is well taken and I think you did the math quite well (db= 105 + 10*LOG(22)=118.42...). 

But I really wasn't trying to get technical, instead I was making a rather lame attempt at humor.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

The new Dolby True HD is spec'd out for 14 discrete channels of audio heaven. In fact, they did a live demo at 2006 CES from "2 Fast, 2 Furiuos" that was just incredible. The addition of overhead channels is something I think will really allow sound designers get creative.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Josuah said:


> 4000 lines of resolution matches film at recommended seating distance


Perhaps I've just never been to a "quality" movie theater, but 1080i HD feeds easily best anything I've seen projected on film.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I have no sense of humor. I'm a robot. My friends tell me so. 

Anyway, a bunch of films are currently being digitized at 4000 lines (they use a big farm of Apple XServe's, I think) for all posterity. I think Star Wars and Indiana Jones are on the list. From my very brief Google search, the company doing this is Lowry Digital. Apparently they decided 4000 lines is the right one to do because that's when they've captured everything they can off the film or something.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

Actually, I am looking forward to quality 3D or the next gen in IMax theater. That is the Holy ground of visual entertainment. No more 2D stuff no matter how detail the picture is. If one wants total immersion, 3D surround audio and visual is for me. After that, tactile, scent, etc... Star trek anyone?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

I wonder if OPPO will bring out a player to upscale this HAHAHAHA!

Jaggies anyone??

:nerd:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

The main problem with Ultra HD - apart from the likely cost :spend: - is the data bandwidth required. The home consumer market is where the money is these days, but there's no way that any current broadcast system could get near realtime transmission, so if it comes it will be restricted to downloads and physical media, and I wonder if any company would be prepared to finance such a restricted and high-end product development in the face of widespread broadcast HD adoption. Technically possible, yes , but I'm not holding my breath... :no:


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Wow, bandwidth of 5.5GB/s and 2985Mhz, time to upgrade my video card :hush:


----------

